

AMA, HN: Ben Rudgers [Was "AMA, HN [v. 00.00.01a]"] - brudgers

Ask me anything.<p>[Edit] Why would anyone want to ask me anything?  You probably don't. Hopefully someone more interesting will try it.<p>[Edit] Then why do it? The purpose of this post was to show that the utility of AMA's on HN can be tested, easily. Even if it is more fun to argue about it.
======
duiker101
who are you?

